# found white worm in new fish tank



## robert (Nov 28, 2006)

I recently started a fresh water tank. It's about 6 weeks old. I have a betta, cory and some ghost shrimp. After I feed tonight i saw a white thread like worm in the rocks.At first I thougt it was a cat hair,sense I have a whit cat.But when i removed the object it curled up very slowly.My question is what kind of worm is it? Where did it come from? Is it a danger to me or my fish? Is it a parasite? I ask because I have heard that fish can carry tape worms? thanks for any help!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard, Robert.:wave:

That worm is probably planaria. They will appear if tank is not maintained properly or if you have been overfeeding your fish. Planaria is not a parasite. They serve as indicator of when your tank is doing wel. Improper maintenance will cause them to boom their population. They are generally harmless and your fish will eat them.

Hope you enjoy the forum.:thumbsup: We appreciate having you joined us.:thumbsup: :crazy:


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah, usually those mean it's time to step it up with cleaning your tank. Do a gravel vac; as Blue stated, they come about when there is uneaten food in the gravel. Try feeding your fish less, and keep up with regular water changes/gravel vacs.

How big is your tank? And have you tested your water parameters?


----------



## weaselnoze (Nov 30, 2006)

correct me if im wrong but planaria have short bodies and an arrow shaped head (if looked at closely). he's describing something long and threadlike..


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A picture would help, right?

By the way, welcome aboard, weaselnoze.:wave:


----------



## weaselnoze (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks blue! here is a pic of a planaria i found on the web. does it look like this?










very cool creatures. the target of many middle school science fair projects :wink:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

weaselnoze said:


> thanks blue!


No problem.:thumbsup: I'm glad to welcome anybody to this forum.:mrgreen:


----------

